# Rocker Romping, Wondergrass and Eyepopping Shadow :D Extreme Pic Heavy! 1st TUT!



## BloodMittens (Aug 1, 2007)

WARNING:

Extremely pic heavy! Dial-up users beware!







What I use:




EYES:
UDPP
Too Faced - Base Two Eyeshadow Base
Wondergrass e/s
Eyepopping e/s
Romping e/s
Blacktrack Fluidline
Smolder Eye Pencil
Violet Pigment
Mascara 
Priming Mascara
FACE:
Mineralize Satinfinish NC15
Mineralize Skinfinish Light
Concealer Light
Don't Be Shy - Barbie Blush
Diamonds Are... Loose Shimmer Powder
LIPS:
Tender Baby Tendertone
BRUSHES:
MAC #150
MAC #217
Pout Small Eyeshadow Brush x2
Pout Blender Eyeshadow Brush
Pout Flatline Brush
Pout Blusher Brush
Very Sexy Convertible Lip Brush


Start:




I always have to put on some charged water or a moisturizing freshener to keep my makeup nicely in place and to keep my skin from getting too oily. Especially when going to a concert, where you're going to sweat!





Grab your UDPP and apply liberally to eyelids and under eyes. 
Look how uneven my skintone is here D: Ohhh c'est horrible!





Rub in the primer with your finger, make sure to get everything nice and even before it dries on your eyelid!





Grab the second base primer and rub onto finger tip.





Apply this primer over the UDPP primer after it dries. I need two primers because my eyelids are super oily. It takes these two to keep my eyeshadow to not move an inch.





Grab Romping and your first small eyeshadow brush. Remember which brush you use with each eyeshadow. I don't like to mix colors on my eyeshadow brushes because it only disrupts the color flow. Anyways, get your brush all nice and full of Romping.





Apply Romping to the Outer-v, lashline and eyelid.





It should look something like this.





Next, grab your eyeshadow brush #2 and apply Eyepopping liberally on the brush.





*PAT!
*Don't rub on Eyepopping. Pat it on the inner-v of your eyelid.





It should look like this.





Rub off eyepopping of the E/S brush #2 and grab Wondergrass. Apply liberally.





Begin to apply Wondergrass just above where Eyepopping starts until where Romping ends.





It should look like this.





Grab the Violet Pigment and pour a bit into the cap.
Then dig into the cap with E/S brush #1, and grab a nice amount.





Apply where Wondergrass and Romping meet.





It should look like this now. Yes, I was listening to music while doing this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, grab the BLENDING BRUSH. And blending Eyepopping into Romping. So that eyepopping starts to blend into Romping. Not the other way around.





Grab Wondergrass again with the blender brush. 





Start to blend Wondergrass into Romping. If needed, apply more violet and blending into Romping.





Should look like this now.





Grab Blacktrack. Apply to the eyeliner flat brush.





Apply to the waterline of your lower eye.





Once Blacktrack has dried, use Smolder to set Blacktrack in place on the lower eyelid.





Now do the same to the upper waterline and lashline.









It should look like this.





Grab your concealer and use the brush to pat little dots of concealer under your eyes.





Pat the dots lightly into your skin, blending and not getting too close to the eye.





Grab your mascara primer. Apply to lashes.





And then once the primer has dried, apply the mascera.






FACE:





Apply a small amount of your foundation, I'm using Mineralize Satinfinish in NC15, on a sponge. You can use a brush, I just personally use a sponge. Helps my acne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Pat the foundation on your face in the places it needs to be blended. Softly blend the foundation in.





Next, grab your MAC #150 or #134 and start to apply your powder. I'm using my Mineralize Skinfinish in Light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Buff into your skin and blend with the foundation. 





Grab Don't Be Shy and your Blusher Brush.





I know a lot of girls use the fishy face to apply blush, but I like just making the 'O' face and doing the same thing. Apply to the hallow of your cheeks.





Grab Diamond's Are... shimmer powder and apply a VERY LITTLE BIT to the same blusher brush. Apply to the apples of your cheeks and blend into the blush.





Notice how the shimmer is right above the blush? Yeah. 





Do your eyebrows. (I just use a brow setter, I don't like filling my brows in)





Now for the lips. Grab Tender Baby and a lip brush. Apply liberally to the brush.





Apply to lips going from the center outwards to the sides.

VOILA!!!


----------



## MacMickey (Aug 1, 2007)

Very pretty! I love it.


----------



## c00ki312 (Aug 1, 2007)

great job. all my make up brushes are pout. dont you just love them? theyre so cute


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 1, 2007)

This is a very fun look, you're a pretty girl


----------



## woopsydaissy (Aug 1, 2007)

Very pretty~thanks for posting it!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_This is a very fun look, you're a pretty girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thanks to all of you who commented.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_great job. all my make up brushes are pout. dont you just love them? theyre so cute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I do like them a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially my blusher brush, I have never really liked blush brushes, not even MAC's, but I love this one


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 1, 2007)

very pretty! thanks for sharing!


----------



## breathless (Aug 2, 2007)

thanks! this is great =]


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 2, 2007)

this is gorgeous! 
thank you for this tut, i am going to have to try it!


----------



## n_c (Aug 2, 2007)

nice tut!


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 2, 2007)

Very fun, kinda 80's new wave almost.


----------



## Mangoblute (Aug 2, 2007)

I love the last picture! And the makeup is great!


----------



## tika (Aug 2, 2007)

Very nice


----------

